# invalid TIMEZONE setting [solved]

## Wolle

```
srv01 ~ # emerge sys-libs/timezone-data

...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * You have an invalid TIMEZONE setting in /etc/timezone

 * Your /etc/localtime has been reset to Factory; enjoy!

 * Updating /etc/localtime with /usr/share/zoneinfo/Factory

>>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a:

 * You have an invalid TIMEZONE setting in /etc/timezone

 * Your /etc/localtime has been reset to Factory; enjoy!

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

srv01 ~ # ls -l /etc/timezone

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Mar 11 19:43 /etc/timezone -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/CET

srv01 ~ # ls -l /usr/share/zoneinfo/CET

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2074 Apr  1 16:32 /usr/share/zoneinfo/CET

```

Was will mir die Kiste mit "You have an invalid TIMEZONE setting in /etc/timezone" sagen? Was ist falsch? Oder besser: wie mache ich es richtig?

----------

## SvenFischer

Bei mir steht in /etc/timezone:

Europe/Berlin

----------

## Wolle

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Bei mir steht in /etc/timezone:
> 
> Europe/Berlin

 

Die Info steht bei mir so ähnlich in /etc/conf.d/clock:

```
srv01 ~ # grep TIMEZONE /etc/conf.d/clock

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

```

Andere Rechner bei mir haben /etc/timezone gar nicht. Soll ich /etc/timezone einfach löschen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Am besten machst du es so wie im Handbuch beschrieben:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7__chap1

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mv

Das Handbuch ist nur der erste Schritt - für reemergen von timezone-data reicht das nicht.

Es hat sich vor Kurzem etwas geändert: Die empfohlene Variante (die aber erst mit >=timezone-data-2008 geht) ist wohl, dass

  /etc/timezone

Deine Timezone enhält (reemergen timezone-data kopiert dann das Richtige nach /etc/localtime). (/etc/timezone sollte eine Textdatei mit dem

entsprechenden Inhalt sein, kein Link!). In diesem Fall wird /etc/conf.d/clock ignoriert.

Die obsolete Variante mit /etc/conf.d/clock wird von baselayout-2 automatisch in die neue Variante konvertiert (und es ist für das System tödlich,

nach der Konvertierung /etc/conf.d/clock nochmals manuell zu erstellen), also so bald wie möglich umsteigen!

----------

## Wolle

 *mv wrote:*   

> /etc/timezone sollte eine Textdatei mit dem entsprechenden Inhalt sein

 

Danke   :Smile:   --> [solved]

----------

